# EXCEL How do I order csv data into columns?



## jerezgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
I have exported data from our software package into a csv document. However, all the data is squished into column A and separated by commas.

I would like to separate the data into separate columns. Does anyone know how I can do this??

thanks
Nicole


----------



## simjambra (Feb 4, 2009)

Try this...

Open Excel. Go to File --> Open.

Search for the csv file, 'change file of type' to 'all files' if necessary.

When you select the file and open it, you should run the text import wizard. 

Select Delimited and Next

Change the delimiters to Comma and Next.

Click finish.

If it still doesn't work, open the csv file into NotePad. Save as a different file name and then run through this procedure


----------



## jerezgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Many thanks for taking the time and trouble to answer my question.

Nicole


----------

